# Help TOO MUCH MILK!



## Bedste (Jun 13, 2012)

I have so much milk I do not know what to do.  Please tell me what is the easiest way to use this milk.  I am new to goats.  I was supplying a baby who is now off of milk and we can not possibly drink the gallon a day ourselves.  I have 14 gallons in the freezer and I continue to add a gallon almost every day.  I am researching how to make soap and lotion and yogurt and cheese and kefir.  ANY QUICK recipes or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 13, 2012)

Cajeta and an easy farm cheese.  Soap is super fun, but won't use up much milk.  Best purchase we ever made was an ice cream maker- we just use straight goat's milk and whatever flavoring suits us that night.  I have food grade peppermint essential oil for the soap and a few drops in a quart of milk along with a little sugar or splenda and a few chocolate chips makes the best darn mint chocolate chip ice cream you can get.  Preserves work well too.  We've been using last year's blueberry jam for ice cream.  The cajeta has been a big hit, too.  Easy to can for your off season or to give as gifts.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 13, 2012)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Cajeta and an easy farm cheese.  Soap is super fun, but won't use up much milk.  Best purchase we ever made was an ice cream maker- we just use straight goat's milk and whatever flavoring suits us that night.  I have food grade peppermint essential oil for the soap and a few drops in a quart of milk along with a little sugar or splenda and a few chocolate chips makes the best darn mint chocolate chip ice cream you can get.  Preserves work well too.  We've been using last year's blueberry jam for ice cream.  The cajeta has been a big hit, too.  Easy to can for your off season or to give as gifts.


So tell me your recipe for ice cream, you use straight milk and flavoring and it thickens up on its own in the Ice Cream Freezer?


----------



## daisychick (Jun 13, 2012)

Cheese!   Make cheese!   I have been researching for myself because I will start milking my first doe next week.   I plan on buying a few of the cheese starter kits from either Caprine Supply or Hoeggers.    They have all kinds of easy starter kits.


----------



## poorboys (Jun 13, 2012)

I make ice-cream every week, when I get too much milk, later in the season I go to making cheese.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 13, 2012)

Spray it over your pasture for fertilizer. You do have to water it down but I bet if you did a search, you could find out. There was an article somewhere on using raw milk as fertilizer.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 13, 2012)

awesome thank you !  We live in TX so I am going to make ICE CREAM for sure.......  please share your recipe for fresh goat milk ICE cream


----------



## Bedste (Jun 13, 2012)

ice cream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfV2WkwFj70&feature=related


----------



## PattySh (Jun 13, 2012)

Look down in the recipe section, I listed my icecream recipe there. It is very creamy and delicious. Yesterdays creation was black forest, chopped bing cherries up and added one cup of cherries and about a 1/2 cup of mini choc chips to choc icecream. Eating some now, yummy.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 13, 2012)

we make cheese, pudding yougurt, cottage cheese ice cream, mac and cheese..just about anything  i can add milk to i do


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 13, 2012)

We just use straight goat's milk, sugar, stevia, or splenda, and whichever natural flavors suit our fancy.  I keep meaning to try making the custard type since our hens always give us more eggs than we really need, but I don't have a lot of free time to cook so keeping it simple means we can enjoy it regularly. I don't do recipes.   We've made so many flavors... the old standbys like chocolate, vanilla, and mint chocolate chip plus some fun ones like chocolate beet, fresh blueberry and blackberry, spiced banana, pumpkin spice, lemon, coconut (one of my FAVS), dulce de leche, the list goes on!

You can't beat fresh chevre.  We get our cultures from New England Cheesemaking Supply.  Mozz is easy, too.  And there is a recipe for salt roasted pears drizzled in homemade cajeta that we never get tired of!  Once you get on a roll making things with your milk you'll never have too much- but you will lament when your does are dry!


----------



## hcppam (Jun 14, 2012)

I was told I could freeze the milk until I had plenty for a cheese making day, if you have freezer space.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 14, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> ice cream
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfV2WkwFj70&feature=related


Thanks for this...I can't wait to make ice cream too.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 14, 2012)

I also share some with the LGD's and the chickens.  I put 1 part milk to 6 parts water and water any plants that look 'puny'.

Cheese.  Ice cream.  Fudge.  Pie.

Goats Produce, Too is a great recipe book.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ice cream:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19619 

Feed extra to cats, dogs, chickens, pig, veal calf, etc.

Drink more milk.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 14, 2012)

do any of you know where I can get some kefir grains?  I thought I was getting some from a store and it turned out to be starter.


----------



## mama24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wish I had your problem! I'm picking up another goat in milk tomorrow, so maybe I will be! As it is right now, my kids are drinking all of the milk my goat is producing (3-4qts/day) and I have none left for cheese and ice cream!


----------



## NannaSue (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Bedste,
I had seen a wonderful video clip on YouTube that made cheese making look so easy, that I think I could do it.  They used rennet or lemon juice and mixed it into the milk that they heated up to 135degrees F for twenty minutes then allowed to cool.  They slowly stirred and folded the curdling milk, until there was a decent sized mass.  They gently poured this onto several layers of cheesecloth secured over a large pot to strain it.  They put in the fridge for 10-24 hrs and then ta-da there was soft cheese.   Here is a link to another site.  I don't know if expensive equipment is required.  I have read that sterilized equipment is vital.   Also, I've heard stainless steel is important.  Best of luck to you!  I hope to be having some lovely fresh goat's milk from my doe around Nov.  I'll check back to see how your products have worked.   Oh btw, I have a self turning ice cream maker that I've made soy ice cream with that is delicious!  Have fun!
NannaSue



http://www.everything-goat-milk.com/goat-cheese-making.html


----------



## NannaSue (Jun 17, 2012)

Bedste,
I just remembered something important that I forgot,,,(must be the over fifty brain flatulence),,,,,   I have discovered Stevia as an excellent NATURAL sweetener that does not impart calories, or trigger an insulin response!  My favorite brand for price, cost value, and no odd after taste to be KAL brand.   I found it in Sprouts for $26 for the large 3.5oz, or online at Vitamine shop for $18 plus S&H.  If you are buying more than one bottle it comes out less expensive than you can fins in a brick&morter store.  A minuscule amount is needed to sweeten a quart of liquid. Then you feel even better about allowing kids and grand kids to have as much as they want, since there is nothing detrimental in it.
NannaSue


----------



## mama24 (Jun 17, 2012)

If you have a Trader Joe's, they have heap stevia powder.  I've been using that for years, and it's always been good.


----------

